# 2020 Tiguan SEL cold start idle noise ?



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

2020 Tiguan SEL 2000 miles..
What is this noise my car is making? It’s like a metallic rattle noise over the engine sound. Only notice when car is cold and been sitting over night. Once the car is warmed up it’s not noticeable or goes away. It happens after the idle drops from the start and is warming up. Can’t hear it with the hood open from the top of the engine only slightly. Only from the wheel well and around the car. Has anyone else notice this when car is cold? Is this normal? Any ideas what it is? Listen here.


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Yeah I have noticed that noise on mine as well. 2020 SE with almost 10K miles.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

I am curious if it’s normal. It goes away when I put into gear. Or once it’s warmed up. It’s usually gone.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds completely normal for this engine. There's another thread I think called engine noise at idle and someone explains why it sounds almost like a diesel.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds completely normal for this engine. There's another thread I think called engine noise at idle and someone explains why it sounds almost like a diesel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

My 2020 SEL P R Line sounds the same cold.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

jdmltntdi said:


> My 2020 SEL P R Line sounds the same cold.





jdmltntdi said:


> My 2020 SEL P R Line sounds the same cold.


 I guess I am just curious to as what causes the noise or why it sounds like something loose is it the actual engine or something else? Once warmed up it sounds normal like my alltrack did. Just when it’s cold it sounds like an old car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Last post, here’s the thread I mentioned. 

Engine sound at idle








Engine sound at idle


So I know we all have said they sound like a little diesel, I just wanted to see if everyone else’s sounded like this. I was doing some engine compartment sound proofing and anyways just wanted to confirm this is normal. It’s basically sounded like this since we brought it home, but I never did...




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Tiguan engine rattles at idle and sounds unrefined at throttle. Unfortunately, it’s just the way it is.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

dragonpalm said:


> Tiguan engine rattles at idle and sounds unrefined at throttle. Unfortunately, it’s just the way it is.


I agree. It’s loud overall. It’s just that weird noise when it’s cold that concerns me. I wish I could find other cold start idle videos to compare the sound to mine. It seems weird that VW would put such an unrefined sounding engine in their car. After owning two Audis and 3 other VWs it just so different sounding to me. It’s a different engine yes but to be that loud seems odd..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

In the thread I posted, herkguy posted video and it’s the same sound. Nothing to be concerned about. I’ve also had the same sound since owning since 12/18 and others in that thread confirm the same thing with the 3rd gen engine. Last post in the referenced thread explains why the sound is present. The same thread referenced also has another thread where someone thinks accidentally putting in non approved oil caused this noise  and also has video. If you like I’ll try to get a video tomorrow since I’m in 30 degree weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> In the thread I posted, herkguy posted video and it’s the same sound. Nothing to be concerned about. I’ve also had the same sound since owning since 12/18 and others in that thread confirm the same thing with the 3rd gen engine. Last post in the referenced thread explains why the sound is present. The same thread referenced also has another thread where someone thinks accidentally putting in non approved oil caused this noise  and also has video. If you like I’ll try to get a video tomorrow since I’m in 30 degree weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A video would be great!! To clarify, when my hood is open it’s sounds fine. It’s when it’s closed and standing either near the grill or next the drivers side wheel I can hear it. Usually after the idle has dropped a little to 1000 rpm or just a little under. Thank you. I appreciate this site and people that take time to advise others and help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]CSFMA [/mention]here’s cold start in 37 degrees. After swapping out to upgraded plugs and coils, my friend said it didn’t sound as bad as before. I don’t have a video with stock plugs and coils to compare. 






Here’s idle noise after driving around for about 30 minutes. 






Hope that helps, but as other have stated here and other threads your sound is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

It's not a quiet engine


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]CSFMA [/mention]here’s cold start in 37 degrees. After swapping out to upgraded plugs and coils, my friend said it didn’t sound as bad as before. I don’t have a video with stock plugs and coils to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much the second Video sound exactly like mine.


Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]CSFMA [/mention]here’s cold start in 37 degrees. After swapping out to upgraded plugs and coils, my friend said it didn’t sound as bad as before. I don’t have a video with stock plugs and coils to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Yes it did help... it actually sounds exactly like mine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Glad that helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

What upgraded parts did you use? Do you have any links to them?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just did the APR Red Top Coils and OEM RS plugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

It’s the same engine used in the Audi Q3 and they think it’s loud also...
Check out this thread if you want to here the Audi group complain..hehe...they paid more for this gem motor. Look at post #31 in the thread, there is a video link and at 1:28 in they start a Q3 and then compare a start with Q5...





Loud cold start 2019 Q3 - AudiWorld Forums


Q3 Discussion - Loud cold start 2019 Q3 - 1 day into the new Q3 and noticed that during cold starts the engine is loud, like...a lot! Sounds like a blender with screws in the vase lol, after 1 min all the noise goes away. Reminds me of the 2009 S40, cold starts sound it similar.



www.audiworld.com


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

herkguy said:


> It’s the same engine used in the Audi Q3 and they think it’s loud also...
> Check out this thread if you want to here the Audi group complain..hehe...they paid more for this gem motor. Look at post #31 in the thread, there is a video link and at 1:28 in they start a Q3 and then compare a start with Q5...
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the vid direct, check out 1:28 into it


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got them from NGP:



https://store.ngpracing.com/apr-tsi-ignition-coil-4-pack-vw-mk7-audi-8v-a3-s3-rs3-8s-tt-tts-ttrs-audi-b9.html



And NGK OEM RS7 plugs from NGP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got them from NGP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those coils do look sweet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but you never see them, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]CSFMA [/mention]here’s cold start in 37 degrees. After swapping out to upgraded plugs and coils, my friend said it didn’t sound as bad as before. I don’t have a video with stock plugs and coils to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is mine cold after about 4 minutes


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but you never see them, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exciting in the purchase process and drooling over them when they arrive


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CSFMA said:


> This is mine cold after about 4 minutes


Sounds normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Remzac said:


> Exciting in the purchase process and drooling over them when they arrive


Enjoy! The red is cool looking, my buddy asked if I’d leave the engine cover off but I didn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After hearing yours and Listening to mine they are very similar in sound.. thank you again


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My '18 sel-p has a funny sounding idle for about the first 10 or 15 seconds, then it goes normal.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

OP, I thank the stars which have aligned in our lives and made you post this video. 

I changed my own oil in my Tiguan months ago and noticed this EXACT noise after I did it. I was terrified somehow I caused some catastrophic engine knock simply because I didn't use the Castrol oil routinely used by VW, even if it was still a good quality 0W-20 oil. Judging by the responses here and the fact that I'm now halfway through my oil change interval and everything is still okay, I'm fairly set on the fact that everything is normal. So thank you again!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Next change get back to 508 spec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Next change get back to 508 spec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy any oil you want too, at least ensure that it has the 508 spec listed on the jugs/bottles.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

And keep receipts of the oil and filters.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]CSFMA [/mention]here’s cold start in 37 degrees. After swapping out to upgraded plugs and coils, my friend said it didn’t sound as bad as before. I don’t have a video with stock plugs and coils to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use your auto start or just start and go?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For the video I did not use remote start. Being that it’s in the 20s where I’m at, I do use remote start though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For the video I did not use remote start. Being that it’s in the 20s where I’m at, I do use remote start though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. You have been a great help.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwindarwin (Oct 16, 2021)

CSFMA said:


> 2020 Tiguan SEL 2000 miles..
> What is this noise my car is making? It’s like a metallic rattle noise over the engine sound. Only notice when car is cold and been sitting over night. Once the car is warmed up it’s not noticeable or goes away. It happens after the idle drops from the start and is warming up. Can’t hear it with the hood open from the top of the engine only slightly. Only from the wheel well and around the car. Has anyone else notice this when car is cold? Is this normal? Any ideas what it is? Listen here.


I have a TIGUAN2020 SE 25 0000 miles and yes THE ENGINE SOUNDS LOUD ,HIGHMILEGE ,, and terrible loud nasty overwhelming engine 
I wouldn’t a Tiguan piece of ****TTT


----------



## Darwindarwin (Oct 16, 2021)

Darwindarwin said:


> I have a TIGUAN2020 SE 25 0000 miles and yes THE ENGINE SOUNDS LOUD ,,,HIGHMILEGE ,, and terrible loud nasty overwhelming engine
> I wouldn’t recommend a Tiguan piece of ****TTT


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Posted this a few months back: Exhaust noise at startup


----------

